
Retina Macbook 2015 Teardown - chaostheory
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Retina+Macbook+2015+Teardown/39841
======
pcurve
With the repair-ability of 1 out of 10, it might as well welded. But the
internals are fascinating and beautiful to look at. I'm surprised at how large
the new track pad component is.

